# HermanThaGerman SI's newest mod!



## Zeek (Apr 27, 2012)

This guy has been proving his worth from the first day here!

 You deserve it Herm!!  gratz


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrtaz Herm!!!, watch out for P I hear he wants to ban u


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> This guy has been proving his worth from the first day here!
> 
> You deserve it Herm!!  gratz




huh.... thought we banned this SOB..??

lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol thanks everyone!    Mrs p not if i get to p first. Hahaha


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats Herm...


----------



## Georgia (Apr 27, 2012)

Herman. May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 27, 2012)

Herm! Herm! Herm! Herm! Go her!


----------



## Mr P (Apr 27, 2012)

I tried to ban you Herm but I was blinded by your good looks, Daaaaamn why ??? why??? lol,  congratz my friend you will be good Mod


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck Herm. You're surrounded by some good Vets of the game here. Don't be afraid to ask questions brother.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 27, 2012)

Fucking hunger games quote Peaches!! Yeaaa budddy way to go herm!!


----------



## Hurt (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats Herm! 



...but you're still ugly!


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Good job BigPerm


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol no way


----------



## Georgia (Apr 27, 2012)

LIGHTWEIGHT HERMAN! YEAH BUDDDEH!

It's gettin hot in here Herman wooooooooooooo yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats herm!!! Couldnt of picked a better guy for the position!!

lol georgia


----------



## weights=life (Apr 28, 2012)

good job herminator


----------



## Lulu66 (Apr 28, 2012)

Gratz mang


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 28, 2012)

congrats germ!


----------



## mugzy (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratualtions Herm! Fine choice.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone.!!!  It's nice to have good friends like you guys.  Because honestly I don't even know if i have real friends anymore.  Seem like they all stab ya in the back


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 28, 2012)

When friends out there failed you remember SI brotherhood is here...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 28, 2012)

alright herm the mobster!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 28, 2012)

congrats my brother,please always remember me,im in the zone to be as big as you are


----------



## Jada (Apr 29, 2012)

CoNgrats brother! Very happy they chose some one who shows love for his brothers!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## DF (Apr 29, 2012)

Grats Bigman!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 29, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> CoNgrats brother! Very happy they chose some one who shows love for his brothers!









Thanks for all the love Herm


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 29, 2012)

Glad you made it over.  Talk with the fellas. They'll help you out


----------



## DF (Apr 29, 2012)

Will do Bro soaking it all in!


----------

